# What do I have here?



## dougfisk (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought this Morrow because it was different than all the others I have seen.  I think it is older.  The lettering is oriented differently, it does not have the usual date codes, and it cites old patent dates - 1904 & 1909.  What is it's vintage?  Do its parts interchange with the 31 and later version?


----------



## Wcben (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't heard that Eclipse made Morrow hubs, they definitely made their own though, I would think that this is a Eclipse hub with a Morrow arm thrown on...


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 18, 2012)

*Eclipse made all the early original Morrow Coaster Brakes......*

not sure if they sold them later or just made hubs under both names.  What are the Patent dates, I can't read them but looks like 1902 & 1904?  It looks like the 1904 Model Morrow made by Eclipse as seen below: same profile, brake arm, and full end cap on coaster brake arm side.  Ad is from 1904.





If so, very very cool early hub find in GREAT CONDITION!!!!!! Doubt parts interchange as from 1898 to 1910 most manufacturers went through numerous design changes in a very competitive new to the world coaster brake market, for example New Departure had at least 6 completely different designs but did stick with the Model A starting in late 1902 to 1928 and Corbin had 8 different designs changing almost every year somewhat from 1900 to 1908. Haven't studied Morrow & Eclipse yet enough to know a lot about their changes.  Congrats.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

Patent dates are 1904 and 1909.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a 1909 Morrow Coaster Brake ad which is probably what you have:





Here's a 1909 Eclipse Coaster Brake ad to note Eclipse was making both an Eclipse and a Morrow Coaster Brake in 1909:





Here's a 1907 Morrow Coaster Brake ad to show very little changes at least 1904-1909:


----------



## Wcben (Nov 18, 2012)

Great info Gary!


----------



## eazywind (Nov 19, 2012)

*Before 1931*

The Morrow hub dating as far as I know started in 31 or 30. I would guess that morrow hubs with the side lettering and no dating codes were used up until 31? I have had a couple of them, but did not try to change the insides with 31 and later hubs. Marc


----------

